# They hate me :(



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

So... ever since the olive oil incident, Sweetie Pie and Angel Face won't relax in my hand. They were'nt always like this, especially Sweetie Pie.

I'm always "the bad guy" putting them through rough things that they don't understand; I soaked them to treat their lice, I made them take Baytril orally to cure their URIs. They are afraid to be in my hands now.

They just hate me, it's like parenthood!

I understand that treats can do wonders, but Angel Face won't eat treats and Sweetie Pie eats so much that she thinks nothing of treats. I love my mice, they're my babies, I'd do anything for them (and have!)... I feel lonely  How can I get my mice to like me again?


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I think the only thing you can do is to give them a lot of positive attention. Have your hands in the cage and let them know that you are not always bad. Treats, as you say yourself, but even if they dont want treat, then you can still show them that nothing bad happens when your hands are around. Good luck.


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Anne, I've been working on what you said, and it seems to hellp if I just keep at it. Angel Face makes all kinds of noise when I hold her, but if I just keep her there for about 5 minutes she will start to quiet down. It's working I think!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

AllieMouse said:


> So... ever since the olive oil incident, Sweetie Pie and Angel Face won't relax in my hand. They were'nt always like this, especially Sweetie Pie.
> 
> I'm always "the bad guy" putting them through rough things that they don't understand; I soaked them to treat their lice, I made them take Baytril orally to cure their URIs. They are afraid to be in my hands now.
> 
> ...


Just keep making a fuss of them everyday, give them lots of toys and cuddles/strokes and they will forget about it in a few weeks


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Picking them up in a toilet paper tube, then letting them crawl onto your hand is a great way to pick up nervous mice.


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Yay, my topic is salvaged!

Picking them up isn't the problem... They will walk right into my hands, but as soon as they do, they look for a way out! I'm used to them just sitting comfortably in my hands and napping. But after all the medicine and the lice treatment, they seem to be waiting for something awful to happen. Pumpkin Head loves chilling out in my hand, but the other to just aren't so sure anymore. I've been handling them more often with food/treats in my hands. They seem to calm down after about 5 minutes, but I want them to feel as relaxed and comfortable as before; they deserve to feel safe, you know??


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

When are you actually handling them? If it`s during the daytime, mice prefer to sleep during this time, so if you wake them, they will naturally be startled. It`s better to play with your girls in the evening once they are fully awake and actually want to play. Mice are also happy to play amongst themselves so don`t really require too much handling. Sometimes it`s better just to let them be mice and come to you, rather than forcing them to be handled.


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

racingmouse said:


> When are you actually handling them? If it`s during the daytime, mice prefer to sleep during this time, so if you wake them, they will naturally be startled. It`s better to play with your girls in the evening once they are fully awake and actually want to play. Mice are also happy to play amongst themselves so don`t really require too much handling. Sometimes it`s better just to let them be mice and come to you, rather than forcing them to be handled.


Oh, I never wake them when they are sleeping. That would be rude. I like to handle them in the daytime when they are awake. They normlly don't sleep all day, but rather just take 2-3 naps until nighttime. I like to hold them in their nap breaks. At nighttime they're just too wild and hyper, crawling up my arms, jumping, it's crazy.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine aren't interested in treats either! I found my two boys got a lot tamer when I started to restrict their diet (because Fatty was obese!), they started coming to the top of the cage to await the daily food ration :lol:

Other girls I have worked with got tamer when they got respiratory infections and I injected them daily with antibiotic.

Give them time, they will get over it eventually.


----------

